# Electric EG2 goggles fogging



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Someoldguy said:


> For what it's worth, I've always had a rough time with goggles fogging


I'm guessing you are somehow bundled up to the point where you are breathing with your nose and mouth almost directly into the goggles. The proper variables in place and you even have all your body heat venting into them. This is your problem. Avoiding this on cold days requires a little attentiveness or adjustment of your shit. 

Also do not wipe the inside of your goggles EVER it has anti fog shit on them that you probably already wiped off 

FWIW the Smith turbofan is a nice feature I wish others would copy but I'm an Electric guy.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.



snowklinger said:


> I'm guessing you are somehow bundled up to the point where you are breathing with your nose and mouth almost directly into the goggles. The proper variables in place and you even have all your body heat venting into them. This is your problem. Avoiding this on cold days requires a little attentiveness or adjustment of your shit.


Not sure if this is really the case, wasn't using a face mask or even pulling my neck gaiter up to my chin even. Will try to be more aware of how my body heat is venting next day, but had pit zips in jacket wide open and neck gaiter thing tucked pretty low on my neck, so it wasn't like I was breathing heavily into a gaiter that was close to the goggle vents. I always use good breathable layers (silk+dryride stuff).

One thing I wondered was if my beanie being tucked under the goggles on my forehead creates a problem. Like the foam on the brow of the goggles doesn't come in direct contact with my skin on my forehead, it rests over the beanie. Is this bad? 



snowklinger said:


> Also do not wipe the inside of your goggles EVER it has anti fog shit on them that you probably already wiped off


Shit. I was as careful as I could be, used a microfiber cloth that came with the I/Os I had. Frustrating situation, couldn't see a damn thing with the goggles on and couldnt see a damn thing with them off when moving at any speed. Slipped off to the side of the run once to try to gently wipe out the moisture on the inside. This helped for all of 30 seconds, then fogged up completely again. Could see small droplets of water in between the lenses at the edges. I tried to kind of hold open the bottom of the EG2s when riding at decent speed in an attempt to get some air into them and dry it out some but it didn't help.



snowklinger said:


> FWIW the Smith turbofan is a nice feature I wish others would copy but I'm an Electric guy.


I was under the impression the turbofan from smith isn't going to help much except for on the lift when you aren't moving much. I might return these EG2s and give them a try, but I love the EG2s peripheral vision so much. FWIW, the fogging only started once I took the fall and got snow covered all on the outside of the lenses and some in the vents.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry I was under the impression this happened on a cold day, I have fogging happen on cold days with lots of face area bundling up and have to pay attention myself. And you said it happened alot, seems like something you could correct by changing some habits or something. Millions of people run around with gogs that work :dunno:

Pretty sure I've fucked off most of my anti-fog, didn't really know that until a couple months ago (not new gogs)...next time...hehe .. the new Smith IOX has an antifog that is actually structured into the glass instead of being a topical addition, but its $$ and as I said I'm an Electric guy.

Honestly if you really get your goggles all fuxxored from a wipeout, your best bet is to go inside, have a beer and get everything dry properly for a few minutes. If it's cold and snowing its gonna be like trying to get rid of sand at the beach.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

My bad for not explaining well, when I said goggles always gave me problems, I am referring to several hand me downs and $30 goggles from 20 years ago. I wound up using sunglasses even in snow back then because the cheap goggles were always fogged back then.

Cold day, snow falling, and covering the vents in snow from a bail probably didn't help, and maybe I rushed to judgement. Your advice of getting a beer in the lodge and letting em dry out for a while sounds like good advice. A gondola ride to the top probably isn't adequate time to get that moisture out.

Did I really mess up the anti-fog material on the lenses that bad by cleaning the inside with a microfiber cloth?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Someoldguy said:


> Did I really mess up the anti-fog material on the lenses that bad by cleaning the inside with a microfiber cloth?


meh..maybe..maybenot...its just a no-no...nothing a j and some apathy can't solve.

in the future lift water droplets from the inner lens with a soft paper towel/tp/kleenex.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Someoldguy said:


> ...Slipped off to the side of the run once to try to gently wipe out the moisture on the inside. This helped for all of 30 seconds, then fogged up completely again. Could see small droplets of water in between the lenses at the edges. I tried to kind of hold open the bottom of the EG2s when riding at decent speed in an attempt to get some air into them and dry it out some but it didn't help.


yeah, goggle 101: don't ever wipe the inside of the lens when it's wet.

pretty sure droplets in between the lenses shouldn't be there. You may have a faulty lens. I was having all sorts of in between lens fog problems with smith sensors last couple of years...and I never even crashed or wiped the inside lens.

I'm also wondering if the EG2 fit you correctly. The face foam should be snug all the way around your face...no gaps in the nose area. One would think having a slight gap or two between the foam and your skin wouldn't be a problem, considering goggles are already vented, but maybe it's throwing the inner atmospheric balance off.

if there's any way to have at least one set backup set of goggles handy (in a backpack, in the car or with a non-riding friend), that would help lengthen your day. You can let the fogged goggle dry naturally while wearing the others.


----------

